# Kettenblatt - breite?



## Wolf 359 (31. März 2004)

Ich frage mich: Warum gibt es Ketten und Ritzel in unterschiedlichen Breiten, aber bei Kettenblättern gibt es keine unterschiedlichen Breiten? (Also die Breite der Zähne, nicht vom KB selbst)
Oder gibt es da doch Unterschiede?


----------



## fr33r!d0r (31. März 2004)

es gibt auch kettenblätter mit dicken zähnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (31. März 2004)

3/32", 1/8", 3/16". diese breiten gibt es sowohl bei ketten, als auch bei kettenblättern, bzw deren zähnen


----------



## Wolf 359 (31. März 2004)

So ist das also. Und was meint ihr, macht es etwas aus, wenn die Kette um eine Größe größer ist?

Und nochwas zum Thema: Wenn ich eine KMC Fat Chain kürzen will, dann einfach einen Bolzen herausschlagen und mit dem Kettenschloss schließen?


----------



## Flatpro (31. März 2004)

Wolf 359 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist das also. Und was meint ihr, macht es etwas aus, wenn die Kette um eine Größe größer ist?
> 
> Und nochwas zum Thema: Wenn ich eine KMC Fat Chain kürzen will, dann einfach einen Bolzen herausschlagen und mit dem Kettenschloss schließen?



wenn du den bolzen einafch so rausschlägst, dann bist du mein neuer gott.
erstma den kopf von dem ding abflexen(schleifen und dann kannsen rausschlagen und einafch mitm kettenschloss wieder inneinanderpappen


----------



## Wolf 359 (31. März 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du den bolzen einafch so rausschlägst, dann bist du mein neuer gott.


einen versuch ists wert.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (31. März 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du den bolzen einafch so rausschlägst, dann bist du mein neuer gott.
> erstma den kopf von dem ding abflexen(schleifen und dann kannsen rausschlagen und einafch mitm kettenschloss wieder inneinanderpappen



hab ich geschafft bei ner fat lady, mit hammer, ner mutter auf der andren seite vom kettenglied und nem stahlstift 

ps: hat ne weile gedauert und viele nerven gekostet


----------



## fr33r!d0r (31. März 2004)

Wolf 359 schrieb:
			
		

> So ist das also. Und was meint ihr, macht es etwas aus, wenn die Kette um eine Größe größer ist?



das macht eigentlich nix, aber ne fette kette ist ja erst bei vielen sprocket grinds etc. sinnvoll -> kettenblatt wird dann über kurz oder lang bei solchen aktionen den arsch hoch machen


----------



## Wolf 359 (1. April 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

>


Ich. 
Wäre toll wenn ihr mir vielleicht noch ein paar Kettenblätter mit dicken Zähnen nennen könntet.


----------



## ylfcm (1. April 2004)

wenn et unbedingt fett sein muss dann nimm das blackjack (profile). hast du auch fettes ritzel und genügend platz am rahmen? nimms nich persönlich, aber wieso zur hölle willst du fette kette fahren? gutes blatt mit 510hx hält so ziemlich alles aus was du ihm entgegenwirfst


----------



## man1ac (1. April 2004)

nur ma so ne frage mittreingeworfen: was mienst du mit 510hx?


und kettenblatt wurd ich auch des blackjack oder des tree sprocket sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolf 359 (1. April 2004)

ylfcm schrieb:
			
		

> wenn et unbedingt fett sein muss dann nimm das blackjack (profile). hast du auch fettes ritzel und genügend platz am rahmen? nimms nich persönlich, aber wieso zur hölle willst du fette kette fahren? gutes blatt mit 510hx hält so ziemlich alles aus was du ihm entgegenwirfst


Nunja, ich hab jetzt fettes Ritzel und Kette aber 1/8" Kettenblatt.
Vorerst werd ich mal so fahren, aber irgendwann kauf ich entweder eine andere Kette+Ritzel oder ein anderes KB. Mal sehen...


----------



## Moto (1. April 2004)

Dünne Kette reicht!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (3. April 2004)

Da kommt man morgens um 3 nach Hause, will einen letzten Blick auf seine Schäfchen werfen, und schon wird wieder gegenseitig ungezogen angenatzt !   

Hab mal, sozusagen als Exempel, alles was off-topic war gelöscht (meinen Beitrag eingeschlossen), um zu demonstrieren, wie wunderbar trocken und gesittet wir BMXer uns unterhalten können !  
(Mal ehrlich, ist doch auch ********, kann man über sowas wie ein kleines lustiges Bild von einem farbigen (darf man das noch sagen,oder ist das pietätlos?)  
Jungen mit einem vielsagenden Statement drüber nicht einfach lachen und hinwegsehen? Bei genauer Betrachtung wars zwar überflüssig, traf aber eigentlich den Kern der Sache...)
Seit doch mal nicht so dünnhäutig...ihr seid Biker ihr legt auch auf die Fresse und steht wieder auf als wär nix gewesen und wegen sowas kriegt ihr euch in die Haare wie die Gören...  

Moderator-Schlicht-Spruch 1: Habt euch lieb...

eine wunderschöne Nacht,
Reik

P.S:
Die Bilder will ich trotzdem haben!


----------



## ylfcm (3. April 2004)

...blabla...deleted...blabla


----------



## Handgelenk (14. April 2004)

So, hallöle!

also bevor ich von Felt Ethic zu DK   eight pack custom umgestiegen bin, hatte ich kurz Das: Richard Gear Kettenblatt(9,5mm) mit Fat chain und ACS FAT, die zusammenstellung war unkaputtbar und ne tonne schwer...  
Auf dem DK fahre ich jetzt das 39t iron cross(10mm) und kool chain...
und heute ist noch ein schmuckstück aus USA gekommen..........

www.fr-bikers.de


----------

